# Nog and Sandman Number Three



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

I am in love with Nog! There! I said it.... and Toxic , and your fabulous Sandman..And now... a wendigo .... Such a fabulous teller of tales you are, DarKKin...Reading your work is like opening a magical door into an alternate universe.. one that is ancient, and rich with history... completely believable ... One of these days, I will sit in a DarKKined movie theater and watch this on a silver screen... And I will cheer louder than anyone else there.. because I will be able to say.. "I knew her when"...... Thanks for a fabulous read!! Peace...


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

My formats are unusual, I know, these stories could easily translate to prose, some of them, in fact, do.  Nog, in particular, plays a critical role.  But there is something about narrative verse that is addicting.  Nonsense with a cohesive, well rounded story, each poem a chapter in a greater whole.  How do the threads weave together?  Highwaymen, Selkies, Chimaeras, Unicorns, Echoes and Tin Gods, who would read such rot?  The answer is surprising, so thus, the stories continue.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

ffended::heart-borken::nightmare:  " WHO WOULD READ SUCH ROT"  .. you ask???? DarKKin... give me something to smack you with!!!!   [walks away weeping..]  *mumbles to self.. I can't believe SHE said that*.....*what is wrong with her pond water*


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

Would twaddle or waffle work better?  (_Dives for bottom of pond._)


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:grumpy: note to self...*Take some scuba lessons*.....another note to self  * purchase DarKKin some self help books on confidence building and self esteem* ....,another note to self  * find her poetry book, fubbing 103*


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

(Eyes peer above edge of pond, holds out _Poetry Fubbing 104._)


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:evil: SHRIEEEEEKKKKKK!!!! * Dives into pond after DarKKin*....   [help!!! I can't swim]


----------



## musichal (Jul 4, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Would twaddle or waffle work better?  (_Dives for bottom of pond._)



Twaddle is mine, you must use waffle, I guess, but use twaddle again and you will hear from my attorneys.  I have copyrighted twaddle as my poetic style.  BY the way, I scanned your lovely poem, and will read it more fully later so that now you are forewarned to ignore my comments upon it as they will also be twaddle.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:indecisiveness:  Ummm... PssssT.... Musichal... we are MENTORS!!! no TWADDLING allowed.... sooooo.... don't...twaddle in the poetry thread... puleeze... do that down in Procrastination Central.... That's where you twaddle...


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

musichal said:


> Twaddle is mine, you must use waffle, I guess, but use twaddle again and you will hear from my attorneys.  I have copyrighted twaddle as my poetic style.  BY the way, I scanned your lovely poem, and will read it more fully later so that now you are forewarned to ignore my comments upon it as they will also be twaddle.



(After fishing FM out of pond...).  

Fine!  Taradiddle.  It is taradiddle!  Those attorneys try taking that and they will be running from the Wendigo!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:rofl:ahhhhh.. DarKKin.... seriously, I can't stop laughing.... *except when I thought I was drowning... thanks BTW... you know... for saving my life... here are your books back*


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

(Slowly sinks to bottom of pond under weight of books...bubbles....).


----------



## musichal (Jul 4, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> :indecisiveness:  Ummm... PssssT.... Musichal... we are MENTORS!!! no TWADDLING allowed.... sooooo.... don't...twaddle in the poetry thread... puleeze... do that down in Procrastination Central.... That's where you twaddle...



But if all I write is twaddle... then I can only post in ProCee?


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

musichal said:


> But if all I write is twaddle... then I can only post in ProCee?



(Tosses Poetry Fubbing 101, 102, 103, 104, 105...toward musichal, eyes reappear above surface.).


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:read:  Sorry DarKKin... did you say something??? I was busy reading Poetry Fubbing 107..... *lol...THAT'S why I gave her books back...*


Musichal.... I don't know what the rules are for twaddling in Procrastination Central.... but I am sure it is ok..... as long as it is FUN twaddling.....


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

(_Plonks down on back of large turtle to attain required height to begin perusing Advanced Poetry Fubbing 905.5: Narratives for No Account Hack Poets.  :read_


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

nthego::blue:    * races away.... defeated..*


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> nthego::blue:    * races away.... defeated..*



Random announcer:  But for how long, will the hero remain so?  Stay tuned for the next exciting installment.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:tickled_pink::cookie::devilish::smiley_simmons::tears_of_joy::roll::afro::cheers::champagne::highly_amused::very_drunk:   Truce????   I will buy you a drink.... but Noooooo pond water... I think you have had tooo much already...


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

I think you've have enough brownies...


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

:cookie::cookie::cookie::cookie::cookie::cookie: shreeeeeeiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!  OHhhhhh .... you jussssst HAD to go there......lmao.....


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

I might be sitting on a turtle, but I'm quick on the uptake.  :devilish:


----------



## musichal (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, I did read it all... twice, in fact.  I have no nits.  I do think perhaps it is easier for someone who has read more about the "Strangeways" than I have done to keep these creatures straight, as there are so many in this vast world you created.  Just trying to picture their appearance was daunting for me, but then I am a simple guy who writes simpler poems than you.  I think there is plenty of room for many different styles;  just one would be boring anyway.  Your imagination shines through.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to read it through again.  I know it's massive, not quite as bad as my sestina, which is the companion piece, but a very close second.  And there is a lot going on, internal rhyme and a scheme of AAbbA AAbbA.  You're also right in saying those unfamiliar with the Strangeways will find it a bit much because this piece is stemming for the deepest heart of that odd world.  Everything eventually will circle back around to Toxic and Nog.  My style is highly unusual, but then again, I'm writing faery tales.  Somebody has to speak for the nonsense, since the Lorax is busy with the trees.  :eagerness:


----------

